# Where to lubricate a Glock?



## Tulsajim (Apr 3, 2012)

I am new to this forum, but have shot shotguns, rifles and handguns since the 1960's. I have always favored the 1911 for pistol shooting and self defense. However, I recently purchased a G19 and G22 after using a G17 owned by a friend. I really like the Glocks, but I am keeping my 1911's too. 

My question is where should I lubricate the Glocks. I looked at the lubrication diagram in the Glock manual, but it was pretty vague in my opinion. Can a long-time Glock user give me some specific points that should be kept oiled or greased?

Tulsajim


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I got my first hand gun in Nov of 2010 -- a Glock 19. Like you, I thought the manual was a bit vague. There are many YouTube videos on how to clean/lubricate these -- and everybody does it a little (sometimes a lot) differently with different products.

So I called Glock directly and here's what I was told about lubricating the gun....(assuming you've already cleaned it)
- The guy I spoke with recommended using Breakfree CLP
- Put 1 drop on either side of the frame on the rails, do the same on the slide
- Put a drop on the barrel and spread it around
- Assemble the gun and rack the slide several times to spread the oil (that's 5 drops total)

You can wipe the outside of the slide with a drop if you want to clean it up / wipe it down.

They require very little lubrication. On some of these YouTube videos, you'll see folks put oil all over these guns and it's just not necessary. Long-term, the excess oil can hold dirt and cause problems.

IMO, these are very easy guns to field strip and clean. If it takes you more than 5 minutes to clean the gun -- then you're probably overdoing it.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

the above poster is right but me I use plain old grease right out of the garage and put a touch on the rails and I like to coat everything on the inside with a oily rag to keep and potential rust from getting a grip on the parts along with a wipe down at night before I kiss it and put it to bed.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

One drop on the barrel and rub it all over. One drop on the inside of slide and rub in. One small drop down each rail relief on the slide and one very small drop on each rail on the frame.
This is what I do and have had no lube related problems. Too much lube will not hurt but it will get all over your hands at the least and collect crud.
I have found no need for any lube on most parts just keep them fairly clean.
Glocks are not clean or lube hogs like some. :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

One additional point: do not lubricate the striker/firing pin, or the tunnel in the slide where it rides, as this can cause problems. It's a bit counter-intuitive, but the striker should be dry for best results.


----------



## Tulsajim (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks to all for responses. It is good to know that the Glocks are so simple to keep lubricated.

Tulsajim


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

Any part that moves not counting mag. or firing pin.


----------



## tbone1964 (Jun 18, 2010)

hers a lube guide for glocks from the owners manual
Glock Lubrication - How To Lubricate Your Glock


----------



## dg8r (May 24, 2012)

Get some Froglube and follow their instructions.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

If your Glock is a primary carry gun, consider using either a high quality silicone spray (CRC Heavy Duty) or a dry lube (Hornady One Shot). Your gun will attract far less lint, dirt, and debris with these items than it will with an oil. And happily, Glocks don't require much lubrication.


----------

